# Delton/Aristocraft C-16 chassis for kitbash/scratchbuild



## Grantham (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone could post a pic of a Delton/Aristocraft 2-8-0 chassis without the boiler or cab? I'm hoping it will be flat above the driving wheels, so that I can use it to power a body which I have (unusually for me) purchased on evilbay. I'm not much of an e-bay junkie, but I saw this oddity and just couldn't pass it up, it is an Indian Railways "F" class 2' gauge 2-8-2 tender engine part scratchbuilt in SM32 (1/19(?) scale, 32mm gauge). It has a scratchbuilt 32mm gauge 2-8-2 chassis which I have absolutely no intention of attempting to improve or make work. 

What I'm hoping to do with a C-16 chassis is to incline the cylinders (like many British manufacturers did on narrow gauge export locos) and fit extended connecting rods, and convert it into a 4-8-0. The lack of trailing wheels would give the loco and tender connection a more even amount of overhang, so it would look more natural on my sharp curves. I like the look of the colonial style locos from India, and 4-8-0s were common in parts of Africa and Australia, so a combination of both might look moderately natural. 

Mick


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mick... You might check on the Aristo site, click on exploded parts diagrams and cursor down to the C-16 and tender in the Classic section. It will give you a good idea of what it looks like.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stan, 
Has Aristo updated those drawings?? Last time I looked it was the Delton drive, not the new belt drive chasis. 
I think the new drive will suit his purposes as the motor is at the back and the chasis is fairly flat, of course I'm relying on my memory of a year for something in which I had no interests.... 

John 
PS; Will you sign my GR? Nice article 
JC


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

post a pic of a Delton/Aristocraft 2-8-0 chassis 

From george Schreyer's "tips" page (lots more pics as well) 
*http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/c-16_tips.html* 










NOTE: I think this may have been the second generation drive? There's a new version now - see other posts above.[/i]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Also a lot of info on Fletch's first Masterclass: 

From the beginning: 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/art...lass01.asp 

the first part about the drive: 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/art...ction1.asp 

Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo had pix of the updated drive in their ads in Garden Railways a year or two back. Maybe a GR reader with a scanner at home can get one up?


----------

